# free money



## Mouse (Oct 1, 2008)

I've worked at WaWa for a year now and this means I now have a 401k and stock option investments.


dear lord things have changed in my life. 

kinda scary sometimes. 

I'm so confused.


----------



## Bendixontherails (Oct 1, 2008)

:club:stock options?

OK!

who's bringing the torches?

I've already got the tar, feathers and a couple pitchforks...


----------



## Speedy (Oct 2, 2008)

Since I busted my teeth out and my old lady slashed her face open hoppin off a train i've been workin as a janitor for the past year until my girl finishes the rest of her surgeries and we can leave again. Things always change but cleaning toilet seats and puke off the floor shure sucks. Life always gets better though, I think?!


----------

